# How to increase Fireplace Height?



## DesignA (18 Aug 2009)

Hi, I have an brick openfire that i am placing a stove into. however the height of the openfire is not high enough for the pipe at the back of the stove if we want a hearth under the stove. There is a lintle going across the top of the open fire. Is there anyway of removing the lentil neatly and holding up the bricks on top of the lentil at the same time. We hope to brick up the opening of the open fire with bricks.


----------



## nediaaa (18 Aug 2009)

Alot might depend on the age of the house. Even still the lentil will be a inverted funnel shape giong from front to back. Dodgy job. It would not be worth doing. I did it in my own house but it was soft concrete used not the modern types. It was still a nightmare of a job. Never again. Is it possible to get a smaller stove.


----------



## Padraigb (18 Aug 2009)

If I understand the problem correctly, you are looking at a near-miss, and the margin is the depth of the hearth you want. Do you need a raised hearth?

I agree with nediaaa that removing the lintel would be a horrible job.


----------



## DesignA (18 Aug 2009)

Is the lentil not just a straight rod going across the top. Could we not have a lentil going up and fixed each side and going across a bit. Didn't think it would have been a big job.

may have to do without a hearth after all and have it flush with the tiles.


----------



## Padraigb (18 Aug 2009)

The lintel on a brick fireplace might indeed be a bar, and you could probably get away with removing. But that would almost certainly not solve your problem. Look into the opening behind the bricks, and you will probably see a concrete lintel such as nediaaa described. If there isn't one, then you are entering unknown territory.


----------

